

Ask HN: thinking of selling my car and biking full time?? - gamechangr

Anyone made the switch??? Did you feel trapped without a car?<p>I'ld love to hear from those who have made biking a lifestyle?
======
bkyan
Yup! I usually try to lump my "need a car" tasks together and get a car for a
weekend from Enterprise. Here in Seattle, they have ongoing weekend specials
during fall/winter for $30+tax ($36.20 altogether) for Friday-Monday (72
hours). I actually maintain regular auto-insurance, so I'm not stuck paying
expensive rental-car company insurance.

------
rdouble
It depends on where you live. In Manhattan, I did not feel trapped. In
Minnesota, where I am now, I do indeed feel trapped.

~~~
gamechangr
I live on an Island in the middle of the South Pacific (called Vanuatu), but
I'm heading back the US soon.

Good point though...location would matter a lot.

------
rabble
Get one of the car share services, zipcar/carshare. Then mentally do the jump
and stop worrying about the per minute / per hour costs. It really is about
the same costs as owning a car or cheaper. Use the zipcar when you need it,
and bike the rest of the time.

~~~
gamechangr
I like to avoid the either/or option... That would be a great way to redefine
the problem. Thxs!

------
gamechangr
I should add that in the last year, I've started to bike to and from
work....maybe only 15-20 miles a day.

I love the quality of life....just not sure I could live without options!

